# read for a long time, first time posting



## Livebig14 (Dec 31, 2010)

hi everyone.  I joined this site because there seems to be a lot of exerts on here who know what they're talking about.  I have many questions about my first cycle which im going to run as soon as i think I have everything 100%.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Livebig14* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 31, 2010)

welcome


----------



## vortrit (Dec 31, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------

